# Trace has been busy!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry, it is a long clip... :uhoh:
Trace has been a busy boy for the last 2.5 weeks....
He is a fun (and thankfully forgiving) pup to work with ....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

That was soo much fun to watch. What a very clever boy he is.
I loved it when they all waited to eat & them boom eat lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think Caue recognized your voice because he was riveted through the whole video. You and Trace are making incredible strides there. The video made me smile the whole way through at the progress you are making. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What a smart puppy! It's amazing how much they learn.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

He is doing amazing!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool video. Not sure what the "hand targeting" is used for, tho.....

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so smart, you are doing a great job, enjoyed the video.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what a cute smart little boy you have there!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Cool video. Not sure what the "hand targeting" is used for, tho.....SJ


Targeting is a really nice way to position a dog without having to 'handle' them...
Handy for teaching a stand...
Teaches them to pay attention to your hands...where and how they are positioned, how they move. 
That they dont always have food in them...
Pups tend to think it is a great game and your hands are always with you - so targeting can be a wonderful de-stressor for dogs that need some relief..
When a pups gets the idea of targeting you can fairly easily transition to other 'targets' ...which is great if you want to do agility, obedience or teach more complex tricks..


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm waiting for the video to load, just wondering why it is taking awhile? Can't wait to see him work though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched this with my husband last night while surrounded by 3 Goldens. Even DH smiled!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Loved watching this!!!!!

The hand targeting is a new one to me, I like it!!!!!

My dogs do teh wait adn dive for eating too. And they have to inspect each others bowls when they are done, LOL!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Aw, isn't he cute!

Did you decide on a reg'd name for him yet?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep finally decided just a few days ago!! 

My husband's military career as a pilot spilled over into his name...(tracer fire)

Bramley's Light Up The Night


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Mary.....I just watched your video. What a SMART little guy Trace is! I am about to sign Klondike up for his beginning Obedience classes. He really enjoyed the puppy classes....so will continue on with more classes. Little Trace is really picking things up quickly! I just loved seeing him in the video, and I really like his registered name. Great choice!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Like Caue, my three were staring at the computer, and Tally kept tilting his head to try and understand the phenomenon. 

Impressive work with baby Trace- especially, his "stay/wait"'s are soooo calm and good.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Like Caue, my three were staring at the computer, and Tally kept tilting his head to try and understand the phenomenon.
> 
> Impressive work with baby Trace- especially, his "stay/wait"'s are soooo calm and good.



Thanks  
Trace is, by nature, what I would call a calm Golden.....
He is BRILLIANT  when it is time to eat!!
Plus it really does help to have the other two setting a good example..

When he figured out 'wait' for his food....waiting at the gates, coming out of his kennel and at the front door came along very easily.....now the proofing begins 

If you noticed, the older two will look at me to be released to eat...when I took the video, he had not had that mastered (I asked him to look, but could see he was going to break so chose to release him instead)...
Now, by golly, he looks at me like a little trooper now...they are so like little sponges!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...I can't believe how much he knows already!!!!! What a smart boy!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Video! I love the Hand targeting, that's kinda what you asked if Tailer could do...I'll try and work with him and let you know...maybe I'll drop him off at your house for a few training sessions...no, maybe I'm the one to be dropped off for the training sessions!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww heheheh... what a SMART little pup!!! Loved the target training, esp. when he flipped himself over!!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a smart boy Trace is!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting that video. It was so fun to watch a pro who really knows what she is doing, and Trace is one great little pup. We got a late start with Chessie, and she isn't a calm puppy by nature, but she is very attentive for food and loves training sessions. 

Thanks again for sharing. It was really helpful to watch your video.:wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You have a very smart young man in the house! Good boy Trace


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

hahaha...we finally watched this...Karma was focused the whole time...head tilts and everything...then she got excited because she heard the clicker...too cute.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Wonderful video, love the work you've done with him. The supper time part is just fantastic.


----------

